

Groupon loses millions on China venture - DanBC
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3313266/groupon-loses-millions-on-china-venture/?intcmp=chan_buttons;news;it%20business;article

======
DanBC
Summary:

> _Groupon's China venture posted a net loss of $46.4 million (£29 million)
> for the past nine months, generating only $2.1 million in revenue as it
> fights to gain dominance in the country's highly competitive group buying
> market._

also

> _Groupon's global operations excluding GaoPeng recorded a net less of $214
> million for the first nine months of the year, according to the securities
> filing. That happened despite its revenue reaching $1.1 billion, up from
> just $140 million in the same period a year ago._

